# Simple Q's?afx help?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

You know me! bought a looks to be a ,afx magnatraction from 70s or 80s for a $1 at the thrift store with a porche/audi #6 can am type red body. The top gear (in the middle)is plastic?it's the same color grey as chassis ,never seen this plastic grey gear before.1 is it a factory item(stock).2 should i junk that wheel.( its mint like the chassis and it's my fastest afx car)3 what year is the car from? and is that the right chassis for the car when it was new? i thought brass gears where always standard in old afx mag's and non mag's. School me!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Nice find there. Now your Q's:

1 Yes, it's stock. Afx made gears in grey and black plastic. Black chassis/gears came later.

2 What's wrong with the wheel? If the tires are hard as rocks then throw them out.

3 The MT's are from the mid 70's through the rearly 80's, and yes, it has the correct chassis.

3a The brass gears came on non-mag chassis (70-74).


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks alot DLW!( I ment the plastic gear when i said "should i junk that wheel" but you still answered it!thank's alot


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i actually own two magnatractions with brass gears,but with a plastic driven gear...


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is that bad? explain!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

not bad,just saying i have magnatractions with brass gears,and it was stated above that the brass came on non magnatraction.i like the brass gears for lapping and durability,but the plastic are quieter...as long as the gears are in good shape,it doesn't really matter


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Properly adjusted, the plastic gears are far superior to the brass gears. Simple reason... weight up high on the chassis.
T-jets don't run plastic because it wasn't stock on the chassis. 
I have also found that the JL idler gear is out of round and has issues on all chassis. Often a poor running JL thunderjet or X-traction can be vastly improved by simply exchanging the idler gear. 
I bought a lot of JL idler gears in plastic on ebay and ALL were out of round and were unusable.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good point Gary!

I've not had great luck with them either. Rarely my first choice.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

More help for me..thats what's up!thank's:dude:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Properly adjusted, the plastic gears are far superior to the brass gears. Simple reason... weight up high on the chassis.
> T-jets don't run plastic because it wasn't stock on the chassis.
> I have also found that the JL idler gear is out of round and has issues on all chassis. Often a poor running JL thunderjet or X-traction can be vastly improved by simply exchanging the idler gear.
> I bought a lot of JL idler gears in plastic on ebay and ALL were out of round and were unusable.
> ...


look! i got more help for my j.l. xtractions before i asked the question's.thank's leeroy..and all the above..marcus


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey gary.never thought about the weight thing,but i don't race competively either,strictly beer league.also i do not possess a huge collection either,as i don't seem to have the luck you guys have at rummage sales!so,i do not have alot to compare against when testing...thanks for the tip!as always you guys come through!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey gary.never thought about the weight thing,but i don't race competively either,strictly beer league.also i do not possess a huge collection either,as i don't seem to have the luck you guys have at rummage sales!so,i do not have alot to compare against when testing...thanks for the tip!as always you guys come through!


Slotnewbie you gave ME alot of help!keep going to-thrift shop's,yard sales,church sales, and asking reg people you know if they have slotcar stuff around(you'll be surprised who has this stuff).Right now one of my friend's is selling me alot of vintage afx/tyco stuff.have never talked to him about slots,he came over -an saw a car on my table and the rest is history.but it is hit and miss as far as tag sales just go to as many as you can as EARLY as you can!you'll be surprised when you score!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Two aftermarket items I would like to see reproduced for the magnatraction/xtraction chassis... 1. a quality nylon idler gear for large and small shafts 2. the magnatraction plate clip with the "ears" to push the rear magnet down

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

